
Lawsuit shows WB Westworld game stole Fallout Shelter code, even has same bugs - forgot-my-pw
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/06/22/bethesda-lawsuit-says-westworld-game-stole-fallout-shelter-code-even-bugs/
======
forgot-my-pw
From a reddit comment:

Bethesda hired Behavior Interactive under a work-for-hire contract to create
the Fallout Shelter game. The terms of the contract stated that all work done
by Behavior for Fallout Shelter became property of Bethesda, which included
code, designs, artwork, etc.

Warner Bros hired Behavior to create the Westworld game. Behavior then
allegedly used the same code that was used for the Fallout Shelter game. While
the code in both games was potentially the sole work of Behavor, legally, what
was used for Fallout Shelter legally belongs to Bethesda.

~~~
andre-m
Being that Behavior is a game development company, is it feasible that they
used in-house libraries for developing common game functions, such as
animation, that could explain some of the similarities?

And if that's the case, and Behavior had ownership of the libraries prior to
their contract with Bethesda, does usage of these libraries in Fallout Shelter
therefore transfer ownership to Bethesda?

~~~
rasz
This is a constant concern with developers in embedded space
(microcontrollers), afaik current consensus is rewrite everything when you
sign exclusive contract, unless you put library reuse explicitly in writing.

------
mrunkel
Sigh. The lawsuit "shows" no such thing. It alleges it.

